# Waldorf Astoria 8-30



## powhunter (Aug 30, 2011)

Heaed out to waldo today to check out the damage and possibly take a rip..Moved a bunch of deadfall, but the place was suprisingly dry and rideable albeit a lot of railer hangers..A few spots need to be cut or rerouted, but had an awesome ride...Thanks Woodcore for the GPS track..The new stuff is the cats ass!!

Steveo

Some damage


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad it was dry, I'm surprised!  Were you able to clear any of the blow downs out of the way?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea I did clear a lot...But theres a few sections that need to get sawed or re routed .....Wonder how Nass held up

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Wonder how Nass held up
> 
> steveo



Some peeps are venturing in there today, I think.  I hope to get the scoop afterward..


----------

